# Protein powder vs Creatine



## pat.fitpro (Aug 4, 2022)

I am a 28yo man that has been working out for 3 years now.
I went from 176lbs to 218lbs during this time (188cm) but now I would really like to step up my game a little bit, as I feel a bit stuck.
For the last year and a half I've been taking protein shake, but if I take too much is not too good for my stomach.
That's why I though of changing to creatine, however, I heard that one of the main benefits is that retains water in the muscle, hence you look bigger
Will you not loose that water if you stop taking it?
What I want is something that helps me get bigger (build muscle).
What are other benefits of creatine vs protein? Is it worth it to take both at the same time?


----------



## bbuck (Aug 4, 2022)

Those 2 things really aren't comparable. Keep reading and learning.


----------



## Doralbarel (Sep 19, 2022)

Some athletes believe that taking creatine and protein simultaneously is possible. In this case, you can achieve maximum effect in strength and muscle mass growth. The main reason it is customary to use creatine with protein simultaneously is their synergy.


----------



## Doralbarel (Sep 20, 2022)

Doralbarel said:


> Some athletes believe that taking creatine and protein simultaneously is possible. In this case, you can achieve maximum effect in strength and muscle mass growth. The main reason it is customary to use creatine with protein simultaneously is their synergy.


 In this case, you can achieve maximum effect in strength and muscle mass growth. The main reason it is customary to use creatine with protein simultaneously is their synergy.  Fast carbohydrates are needed to transport to the muscles and improve creatine absorption. They lead to the release of insulin, which is the main transporter of the substance into the muscles. However, be careful and carefully select the doses.  I am constantly experimenting with dietary supplements. For example, last week I tried to buy cardarine. I'll tell you about the results later.


----------

